# Stallion ring - anyone used one?



## applecart14 (8 July 2011)

Has anyone ever used a stallion ring?  My horse has just finished the second week of box rest for a suspensory injury and the vets due out on Monday to re-scan and hopefully he can then get turned out in the paddock.  The vet asked me to walk him twice a day for 15 mins a time and then handgraze him once a day for 15 mins (horse suffers from mild colicy bouts so vet says grass going through him is good idea).  I've been religously following the vets instructions and Bailey has been really good but over the last couple of days Bailey (17.1hh WB) has been getting a little bit over exhuberant and last night reared up to full height in front of me.  Luckily I had my hat on (decided it might be a good idea the day before) and he had on his bridle so I was able to control him but it really shook me up.  

My friend lent me her stallion ring last night and we had a trial walk in it, and it seemed quite good.  Here is a photo of one (first picture).  My IT dept have blocked me from doing the link of the actual image as they have deemed it 'adult material'!!! HAHA.

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=stallion+ring&oi=image_result_group&sa=X

How did your horse get on with wearing one of these gadgets?


----------



## xloopylozzax (8 July 2011)

you mean a chifney?


----------



## xloopylozzax (8 July 2011)

i hope to god you dont mean the thing in the link!


----------



## appylass (8 July 2011)

xloopylozzax said:



			i hope to god you dont mean the thing in the link! 

Click to expand...

I thought 'chifney' then looked at the link  I'm bemused by this post too!


----------



## martlin (8 July 2011)

errmmm, I do hope you meant chifney


----------



## much-jittering (8 July 2011)

Oh my ears and whiskers, who knew such things existed *blushes vigourously*

What do you actually mean? maybe you should draw it in paint and show us lol

Eta - this is a chifney btw


----------



## lucemoose (8 July 2011)

http://www.equiport.co.uk/products/detail/controller_headcollar/448/

u mean this instead of that exciting link!!!


----------



## much-jittering (8 July 2011)

I've never seen one of them in my life. What's the principle? (You learn something new everyday)


----------



## phantomhorse (8 July 2011)

Do you mean one of these?







Yes, always. Ive used one for about 5 years and bought mine on eBay. Its called a "stephens controller halter". Dont go for the cheaper ones made by Mikmar BTW. They are rubbish. I read a post on here about them and wouldnt buy one even though they are alot cheaper.


----------



## rhino (8 July 2011)

Yes I have used one for a connie stallion (the stephens halter phantomhorse mentioned, NOT the other thing!!)

And I think your IT department was right!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (8 July 2011)

Sniggers at Applecarts link . .  .


----------



## OneInAMillion (9 July 2011)

Thank god the actual link was posted... 
I was busy wondering how on earth that thing could be attached to a horse


----------



## applecart14 (11 July 2011)

lucemoose said:



http://www.equiport.co.uk/products/detail/controller_headcollar/448/

u mean this instead of that exciting link!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes This link.  I was told it was called a stallion ring.   x 50!! 

Its been really effective with my box rested horse.  He's still reared with me when I walk him in hand but his rears are only very small in comparrison to when he had his bridle on.  

How funny about the link I did earlier!


----------



## applecart14 (11 July 2011)

xloopylozzax said:



			i hope to god you dont mean the thing in the link! 

Click to expand...

No the first picture in the link!!!  OMG I see what you mean (just looked at the link)!! No wonder IT banned it!! LOL


----------



## NELSON11 (12 July 2011)

As the owner of this headcollar you borrowed Applecart, I would like you to tell me what sort of pornography equipment you are posting on a public forum. Tut tut what will the neighbours say

Ha ha


----------



## rambling (12 July 2011)

I was in a livery yard that had one for use in those sort of circumstances, horses on box rest being walked out or brought out for grass, a very strong badly mannered cob being led in and out . 

They called it a Goresbridge noseband .

It wouldn't be used often just to save someone who might be in danger of injury when dealing with an extreme situation . 

It only comes into play when the horse forgets his manners and any horse I have seen it on has remembered his manners very quickly when wearing it. The bolshy cob might need to have a few days of wearing it a couple of times a year. 
I think I would prefer it to a rope halter because it doesn't close around the muzzle but bumps the horse on the nose when he pushes forward into it. The horse can take the pressure off himself instantaneously once he learns how it works .


----------



## rhino (16 April 2012)

Phillip2012 said:



			I have experienced very similar. It provides much more control.
		
Click to expand...

You've experienced it personally or you've used it on a horse?


----------



## sam3domynant (17 April 2012)

I hate chifneys!! My neighbour seems to think one is needed on her very calm warmblood I see him every morning with it on tied to the trailer ooh it makes my blood boil!! She never could control him just because he's very big x


----------



## Toast (18 April 2012)

Dammit I missed the naughty link!! Chifneys are great pieces of kit if used properly. In the wrong hands they can do awful damage.. as can any bit I suppose. We used them when leading all the stallions at a stud I used to work at.


----------



## Ladydragon (19 April 2012)

Toast said:



			Dammit I missed the naughty link!!
		
Click to expand...

If you look harder...  At all the pictures in the link...


----------



## Caol Ila (19 April 2012)

The link just shows a bunch of pictures of pretty horses.  I wonder if my flatmates have a porn blocker set up on our connection.


----------



## Capriole (19 April 2012)

Caol Ila theres nothing untowards on my search either, can only imagine what everyone else is seeing


----------



## rhino (19 April 2012)

Caol Ila said:



			The link just shows a bunch of pictures of pretty horses.  I wonder if my flatmates have a porn blocker set up on our connection.  

Click to expand...




Capriole said:



			Caol Ila theres nothing untowards on my search either, can only imagine what everyone else is seeing 

Click to expand...

It's an old thread but from what I remember it was a cage type 'device' for human 'stallions'


----------



## Ladydragon (19 April 2012)

rhino said:



			It's an old thread but from what I remember it was a cage type 'device' for human 'stallions'  

Click to expand...

My version of google obviously has no shame...  One of the images at the top of the page, is a 'fitting' for men...

You learn something new every day...


----------



## Caol Ila (19 April 2012)

Yeah, that's what I guess it would be but Google is leaving it to my imagination.


----------

